# I'm not complaining, just asking...



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 6, 2008)

Will there ever be a feature to turn off the stars and now the tags?  It seems that now every post has a rating AND tags and it takes away from my enjoyment of the board with the clutter.  Again I'm not complaining, I just wondered if it was something you would consider.

Thank you


----------



## SparklingFlame (Aug 6, 2008)

Those tags are HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 6, 2008)

~StillALady~ said:


> Those tags are HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!!!


 
Maybe it's just me and if so i apologize!!  It's justlike to much for my eyes or something, I can't explain it...

And someone had to tag this one right? erplexed 

You know how some have "siggies off"?  I was jut wondering if the same thing could be done for the tags and starrah's lol.


----------



## HAIRapy (Aug 6, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> Maybe it's just me and if so i apologize!! It's justlike to much for my eyes or something, I can't explain it...
> 
> And someone had to tag this one right? erplexed
> 
> You know how some have "siggies off"? I was jut wondering if the same thing could be done for the tags and starrah's lol.


 I agree with you. Not only that, but there are some pretty rude/snide things put into those tags. I dunno... can we get rid of tags and in place of tags, make a search feature for our subscribed threads instead... just a thought...


----------



## SparklingFlame (Aug 6, 2008)

WOW. I see what you mean. A _*complaining*_ tag??? Whos gonna do a search for the word complaining????

You know we can mess up a good thing, right?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 6, 2008)

~StillALady~ said:


> WOW. I see what you mean. A _*complaining*_ tag??? Whos gonna do a search for the word complaining????
> 
> *You know we can mess up a good thing, right*?


 
Yes, apparantely someone is trying to be snarky by tagging this one "complaining"  

And yes, I do think we can mess up a good thing.  I wonder how long the tag feature will last?  I'm just going to sit back and watch....


----------



## HAIRapy (Aug 6, 2008)

~StillALady~ said:


> WOW. I see what you mean. A _*complaining*_ tag??? Whos gonna do a search for the word complaining????
> 
> You know we can mess up a good thing, right?


 Yup, sure can. Fab, I don't see it lasting long. Especially with the tags being anonymous to members (I think, I couldn't find the name of one of the person who put a rude tag onto someone's thread- I just wanted to see who it was)


----------



## poookie (Aug 6, 2008)

i think the tags are getting out of hand.  this is a really useful feature, and while some of the tags are hilarious, in the long run, they're affecting the searachability of that thread.  if the OP was allowed to accept / deny tags, i think it would be helpful, but as it is, filling up a thread to the max with useless tags isn't benefitting anyone.


----------



## HAIRapy (Aug 6, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what the feature was for anyway? I'm not even being smart, I just don't understand why we have tagging capabilities. What purpose does it serve?


----------



## poookie (Aug 6, 2008)

HAIRapy said:


> Can anyone tell me what the feature was for anyway? I'm not even being smart, I just don't understand why we have tagging capabilities. What purpose does it serve?


 
to help perk up the search system.


----------



## dimopoulos (Aug 6, 2008)

HAIRapy said:


> Yup, sure can. Fab, I don't see it lasting long. Especially with the tags being anonymous to members (I think, I couldn't find the name of one of the person who put a rude tag onto someone's thread- I just wanted to see who it was)



I can assure you tags are *NOT* anonymous. I made an announcement regarding this. Tags are something that people must not abuse. They are there to aid in searching and finding information.

Now I have my eye on a few people around here. I have been very lenient because it is a new feature and people get excited. But this won't last forever. 

If people do not get their act together and behave like adults without insulting others with the use of the tags our population will decrease.


----------



## VeryBecoming (Aug 6, 2008)

*Do you have adblock? You can adblock the tags and stars, for the stars though you have to block each rating separately like 1, 2, 3, etc...At least on the page before you click the thread*


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 6, 2008)

_Ummm is it just me or do those tags gotta go?  Yeah some of them are hee hee but I'm seeing a lot of them being used for personal attacks._

_I'm kinda nervous about starting threads anymore._


----------



## HAIRapy (Aug 6, 2008)

dimopoulos said:


> I can assure you tags are *NOT* anonymous. I made an announcement regarding this. Tags are something that people must not abuse. They are there to aid in searching and finding information.
> 
> Now I have my eye on a few people around here. I have been very lenient because it is a new feature and people get excited. But this won't last forever.
> 
> If people do not get their act together and behave like adults without insulting others with the use of the tags our population will decrease.


 Oh, I thought they were anonymous to the members... I already knew yall (admin and mods) can see down to what color undies us posters have on  (just kidding) Thanks for clearing that up for me


----------



## HAIRapy (Aug 6, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> _Ummm is it just me or do those tags gotta go? Yeah some of them are hee hee but I'm seeing a lot of them being used for personal attacks._
> 
> _I'm kinda nervous about starting threads anymore._


 I think if tags stay, the person whose thread that the tags are on should have the ability to delete a tag if need be. I had a few on one of my threads and I couldn't delete it.


----------



## foxxymami (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm really getting tired of these tags already.  I think they are SUCH a useful tool and some of these people don't even realize just how much so.  I think some people are using tags as a means to expressive themselves and comment negatively on a thread since they can do so anonymously to all the board members (excluding of course the admins who can see who's doing it).
It's getting ridiculous.


----------



## dimopoulos (Aug 6, 2008)

foxxymami said:


> I'm really getting tired of these tags already.  I think they are SUCH a useful tool and some of these people don't even realize just how much so.  I think some people are using tags as a means to expressive themselves and comment negatively on a thread since they can do so anonymously to all the board members (excluding of course the admins who can see who's doing it).
> It's getting ridiculous.



I just had a look at the tags that already exist in the forum.....

I am disgusted by the taste and immaturity of some of the members here. I had to walk away from my computer so that I don't start kicking people out of here.

*This will be the LAST WARNING ... EVER!*

If anyone, from now on, treats other members disrespectfully they are history. I saw tags using words like 'whore' 'stupid ****' etc. How old are you? 5? You are adult women and you should act like ones. Is that how you talk to your children or peers? If yes then log off and let me know so that I can send you your money back.

This forum is not a church or a place where everything needs to be neat and tidy. We all have our disagreements and we will always have them. Sometimes things will heat up a bit but if we all act maturely things can be resolved.

I know who tagged what. I made a list of people that have demonstrated that they are destructive to this forum. This again is the last warning. One more incident and you are out of here permanently. You all know who you are but now you know that I know too.

One last thing: If I ever see you pushing the profanity filter you are out of here. If I ever see *****, ****, and similar words you are out of here. I wrote again: The English language is very rich and you can make your point across without using profanities.

The tags have been disabled. Many thanks to those that demonstrated immaturity.


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 6, 2008)

dimopoulos said:


> I just had a look at the tags that already exist in the forum.....
> 
> I am disgusted by the taste and immaturity of some of the members here. I had to walk away from my computer so that I don't start kicking people out of here.
> 
> ...


 Thanks!  For real, it was scary reading some of that stuff.  Very hateful things.  Sorry that the feature had to be disabled but I could only see things getting worse around here because of it.


----------



## HAIRapy (Aug 6, 2008)

dimopoulos said:


> I just had a look at the tags that already exist in the forum.....
> 
> I am disgusted by the taste and immaturity of some of the members here. I had to walk away from my computer so that I don't start kicking people out of here.
> 
> ...


 Maybe this message should be an announcement... that red thingy at the top of the forums that you do when there will be a system update. Just so everyone can know about the warning and aren't blindsided with a ban.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 6, 2008)

I still don't understand them or how to use them, but Niko's....thank you for disabling them.  People can be very cruel indeed!


----------



## SparklingFlame (Aug 6, 2008)

dimopoulos said:


> I just had a look at the tags that already exist in the forum.....
> 
> I am disgusted by the taste and immaturity of some of the members here. I had to walk away from my computer so that I don't start kicking people out of here.
> 
> ...


Whore and stupid *****??? Are you kidding me?????

Yeah....I think the kindergartners need to go.  Sad.


----------



## PinkPeony (Aug 6, 2008)

i still can add tags.. am i the only one???
anyhoo i think ppl should get in trouble for cruel tags... funny tags imho are ok(hehehe)


----------



## mnemosyne (Aug 6, 2008)

People do kid around and call each other some of those names without being mean, though... all the time, actually. (not the bad ones, obviously)


----------



## LunadeMiel (Aug 6, 2008)

dimopoulos said:


> I just had a look at the tags that already exist in the forum.....
> 
> I am disgusted by the taste and immaturity of some of the members here. I had to walk away from my computer so that I don't start kicking people out of here.
> 
> ...


----------



## mnemosyne (Aug 6, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> Yes, apparantely someone is trying to be snarky by tagging this one "complaining"
> 
> And yes, I do think we can mess up a good thing.  I wonder how long the tag feature will last?  I'm just going to sit back and watch....



See, I thought the tags picked up some of the words from the title automatically and that's why it showed up.


----------



## tocktick (Aug 6, 2008)

ella said:


> i still can add tags.. am i the only one???
> anyhoo i think ppl should get in trouble for cruel tags... funny tags imho are ok(hehehe)



so can i. are the tags disabled, or is the ability to add offensive words removed? ita with you, i like funny tags (although i understand that they mess up the tag functionality) but not rude tags.


----------



## HAIRapy (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh, I know what's happening. I just added a tag too. You can add a tag if it already exists. you can't say new stuff. I just added "help or advice"


----------



## poookie (Aug 6, 2008)

i just noticed that the star rating system is gone!


----------



## HAIRapy (Aug 6, 2008)

poookie said:


> i just noticed that the star rating system is gone!


 Is it!!?? Now THAT should have


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane (Aug 6, 2008)

The rating system is not gone.  I just 5 starred a thread.


----------



## poookie (Aug 6, 2008)

nevermind.  i forgot how to read for a minute.  it's still there


----------



## poookie (Aug 6, 2008)

no... it's not availabe in this thread!  i guess it's just disabled for this forum, which makes sense.  :yup:


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Aug 6, 2008)

So are the tags officially disabled because i went to add a tag and it said i didnt have permission.


----------



## tocktick (Aug 6, 2008)

^^ you can't unique words. you can only add tags if you're using a word that has been previously used. as you type in a tag, the word may appear below if it's been used before. personally, i think there are a few flaws with this new rule but since the abuse of the system lead to this, there isn't much of a point complaining.


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Aug 6, 2008)

dimopoulos said:


> I just had a look at the tags that already exist in the forum.....
> 
> I am disgusted by the taste and immaturity of some of the members here. I had to walk away from my computer so that I don't start kicking people out of here.
> 
> ...


 

I like this.


----------



## Makenzie (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm sorry to see the tags go, but totally see why it was necessary.  Part of LHCF's appeal to me was the 'profanity filter'.  I don't curse but I can deal better with people using euphemism's than actual curse words.  Plus when people start cursing feelings tend to get hurt faster than usual and then it's really on.

Anyway, thanks Nikos for keeping on top of this board so everyone feels welcomed.


----------



## HAIRapy (Aug 8, 2008)

Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> I'm sorry to see the tags go, but totally see why it was necessary. Part of LHCF's appeal to me was the 'profanity filter'. *I don't curse* but I can deal better with people using euphemism's than actual curse words. Plus when people start cursing feelings tend to get hurt faster than usual and then it's really on.
> 
> Anyway, thanks Nikos for keeping on top of this board so everyone feels welcomed.


 That's really good!  I wanna be like you when I grow up... really.


----------



## gn1g (Aug 8, 2008)

Me too.  Lord deliver us from cussing. amen.


----------



## Makenzie (Aug 8, 2008)

HAIRapy said:


> That's really good!  I wanna be like you when I grow up... really.


 


gn1g said:


> Me too. Lord deliver us from cussing. amen.


 
Ya'll can do it.  I know you can.


----------



## discobiscuits (Aug 8, 2008)

mnemosyne said:


> See, I thought the tags picked up some of the words from the title automatically and that's why it showed up.


Actually that is correct. I started some threads and they were automatically tagged with the words in the title. I think Bev or one of the Mods did a stickey on tags already. I *know*
 I read about tags somewhere before this thread was started. So if someone uses a profanity euphemism in the title it could end up as a tag. I think tags are irritating.


----------

